# No-fly list glitch: Computer error



## amtrakwolverine (May 14, 2012)

> NEWARK — A New Jersey toddler pulled from a plane for being a potential security threat had already been cleared for takeoff — at least when crosschecked against a government watch list, a federal Transportation Security Administration spokeswoman said today.


http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2012/05/computer_glitch_blamed_for_nj.html


----------



## jis (May 14, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> > NEWARK — A New Jersey toddler pulled from a plane for being a potential security threat had already been cleared for takeoff — at least when crosschecked against a government watch list, a federal Transportation Security Administration spokeswoman said today.
> 
> 
> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2012/05/computer_glitch_blamed_for_nj.html


It's amazing how JetBlue manages to get itself into these soups with almost predictable regularity! Good to know that even after TSA clears you, you can still get yanked from a flight by people who have even less security expertise than the TSA agents. The more spectacular the circus, the better the security I suppose.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 14, 2012)

jis said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > > NEWARK — A New Jersey toddler pulled from a plane for being a potential security threat had already been cleared for takeoff — at least when crosschecked against a government watch list, a federal Transportation Security Administration spokeswoman said today.
> ...


I thought the same thing. Whenever there is a screwball airline story, jetBlue is always front and center. Maybe it's something in the air at JFK?


----------



## George Harris (May 14, 2012)

I think we need a "dumbest airport security" thread/website or whatever somewhat on the nature of the "dumbest criminals" listings.


----------



## RRUserious (Jul 7, 2012)

I just booked a flight. This should be fun, finding out if I'm on any list. OK, maybe "fun" isn't exactly what I should say. But I guess I'm finding out a few things after years off the planes.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 7, 2012)

It's stupid if its a 2 year old or a 3 month old etc who's name is on a no fly list why not let the child on with a note next to his name on the manifest that it's a 2 year old child etc. But I guess we can't do that can we.


----------



## RRUserious (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeh, like so much of the 9/11 product, it is nearly insane. And unchallengeable. There's entirely too much hair in this country, but this gives us another reason to tear some out.


----------

